# Holding roast chicken question.



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

Holding roast chicken question.  I am adding a half roasted chicken to our menu, but have never tried to hold a pre-cooked bird before.  I have a Star single draw warmer available as well as a gas oven under my 4 burner range.  Had one chef suggest pre-cooking, chilling and micro-waving for service (which sounds like a taste killer to me), but we are an open kitchen and that is not an option.  Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I would hold in dry heat in the warmer drawer, at 140 degrees with buffers on the bottom and top. You don't want the chicken to be directly on the bottom of the drawer, that's what the buffers are for.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Microwave is not an option . Who ever told you this is not a chef The way most lines work with duck or chix. Pre cook figure what you will average per service.  When you get order for chick put it on a sizzler and pop it into hot upper oven about 400. should take 10 minutes to get hot and cispy. In my opinion as well as others Microwaves are for heating not cooking and wont give crisp foods.or quality foods.


----------



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks chefs.  That kind of reinforces where I was heading.  I agree on the microwave.  Made me glad I did not order the roast duck and that gentlemen’s restaurant.


----------



## xjmrufinix (Mar 16, 2009)

I had an owner once try to talk me into microwaving half-chicken to make service faster, and I actually had to test it out to dissuade him. Common sense is correct; microwaved chicken is dreadful.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

The best way I can think of would be to sous vide the birds, chill rapidly and either reheat in the water bath, then sear or reheat in a very hot oven.


----------



## cookitup (Sep 12, 2007)

Sous vide can work quite well, but it can take a long time for the birds to reach proper temp cooking and also raising temp for service can take time. If it is found necessary to hot hold birds I would certainly recommend brining. It will help to keep birds moist and allow you to infuse extra aromatics into the bird.   

Poor mans Sous Vide can be an option. I have used it for smaller game birds. Stuff the cavity with butter and aromatics. Wrap tightly in clingfilm. Steam at a temp 5 deg above desired final internal temp of the bird. Chill. For service crisp skin in foaming butter and reheat thouroughly in the oven. Again this works well with smaller birds but not too sure how it would effect a half chicken.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chef keep in mind that when using sous-vide process on any  meat,chick. or fish subject to over 140 is actually being denatured. Also the last thing some people will do is wrap  and cook in plastic wrap of any kind. do to health issues


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't like the idea of Sous Vide for chicken, in many cases this method of cooking gives the appearance of pink/red meat near the bone. Most of the people in the USA want to see "Cooked through" no red or pink showing. The quick blast of the oven may crisp the outside and heat the inside but it won't take this under done look away........I thought the OP wanted to know the best way to hold Roasted Chicken on his line for quick spoon up service ??????????


----------



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

I kind of have to agree on the pink bird syndrome with Souse Vide and I have an immersion circulator that I love to break out at the drop of a hat. Even though it is done, people are touchy about pink poultry.



Totally agree with brining. Would never roast a chicken without brining first. There is even a distributor in this area that sells pre-brined birds, but I like my brine mix and shun them.



Am going to try to pre-cook and finish to order. If I am understanding the pre-cook method suggested, I can pre-cook 5 birds, chill, and take out of reach in as needed to finish in oven. This would be great since I have no idea what to expect order wise. Restaurant is brand new and location is seasonal. We might get a bump to start with for being new, but busy time should not start for another month or 2.



Will play with this method this weekend once I get done painting the fence…….and the bathroom…..and the front door.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I've never seen much pink on the bones when cooking chicken sous vide at 147 degrees F.


----------



## dmcropper (Mar 30, 2011)

why not break down the bird and just serve the breast and leg, it will look better on the plate and there will be no hot holding. confit the leg then reheat to order should take about 8 mins and pan roast the breast simple. if you want you could throw the wing in as well


----------

